# Any chance of Work Friendly Formatting?



## jack the lad (3 Aug 2010)

I don't suppose this is possible, but I bet there's a fair few people on here who would welcome an option to disguise chatting on here as work for when anyone looks over their shoulder. It wouldn't take much of a change - just replace the Cycle-Chat logo at the top with some plausible nonsense like 'HR Procedure Update Log', 'Sales Forecasting Guidance', 'Financial Monitoring Review' etc. etc. A pick list of options to suit the range of jobs we (don't) do would be excellent. The ability to change the forum's colours to our own organisation's intranet defaults would be even better!

How about it Shaun - you know it makes sense!


----------



## BSRU (3 Aug 2010)

If you turn off automatic image download you do not see any logo's at all.


----------



## redddraggon (3 Aug 2010)

That's all I have at the top of my screen.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2010)

Choose cleancut or ip board from the drop down menu below left


----------



## jack the lad (3 Aug 2010)

Thanks all - job done - I've now got IP Board which matches our intranet too!


----------

